# Will Rockford Fosgate CY10B/ZG10B play mp3 CDs?



## RockoS13 (May 21, 2004)

Anyone know if the Rockford Fosgate head unit from an 05-06 Spec V (CY10B/ZY10B?) will play mp3 CDs? I am aware that they have an mp3 input jack but I want to know if they will play mp3s that are burned onto a disc.

Thanks,
Eric


----------

